# Mobile Auto Detailing???



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Needed: Mobile Auto Detailing

Lookin' to sell the Tacoma (PM if interested) and need to have the ol gal detailed head to toe.

Anybody got an in on somebody fair priced and willing to come to Davis county?

Thanks, 

cj


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.onsitedetail.net/


----------

